
Ask HN: How can I help startups exploit my state's zero income tax? - reactspa
I live in a U.S. state where there&#x27;s zero income tax (personal or corporate), and zero state estate tax.<p>There are already 2 kinds of thriving tax arbitrage businesses here:<p>1) Official &quot;addresses&quot; for people who live out of their campers all over the country. These businesses consist of a single building with little pigeonhole mailboxes, and each mailbox has a pretend address like it was a home address. (It so happens that this state also has some of the lowest registration fees for camper-trailers in the country). [I suspect there are also plenty of people who live in homes in other states, who own homes here and claim that they live here -- lots of empty homes here.]<p>2) The headquarters for the trusts of a large proportion of billionaires in the country.<p><i>My Ask: what are some ways I could help (say) Silicon Valley startups save taxes given this situation in my state.</i><p>(E.g.: I was thinking about how remote workers compute their state taxes. Is there any financial or legal vehicle I could create that could help them save taxes by (say) having an address here?)
======
caryd
You could start a company that contributes to society and pay their employees
more to join your company instead

